

Startup Fellowship, No Equity - $45k/team + Office Space + Mentorship - kparikh

Spend the Summer at Lightspeed!<p>Are you an aspiring entrepreneur looking for the resources, guidance, and connections to get your venture off the ground? Lightspeed Venture Partners IX, L.P. is offering summer fellowships to support entrepreneurship and innovation among highly motivated business, engineering and CS students.<p>Each winning team will receive $5,000 per team and $10,000 per team member, mentoring by one of Lightspeed’s investment professionals, as well as office space at Lightspeed’s office complex in Menlo Park, CA throughout the summer of 2012.<p>Think of it like a scholarship. We provide resources, mentors, and guidance; you pursue your venture free and unfettered. Fellows are under no obligation to Lightspeed, and Lightspeed receives no equity as part of the program.<p>Applications are due March 2, 2012.  Winners will be announced 4 weeks later.<p>For more information about the program, past winners and the application please visit: http://www.lightspeedvp.com/summerfellowships/default.aspx
======
richardjlo
Solid program! Got to participate in the Lightspeed fellowship during my
undergrad at Stanford. The Lightspeed team is fun and extremely helpful. Being
our first venture that we tried starting, I think it was the best platform for
us to give the start-up world a try. We met some great mentors and peers that
we've continued to stay close with.

Would definitely recommend to anyone looking to starting a company in Silicon
Valley!

Feel free to email me at richardlo@alumni.stanford.edu if you have any
questions

------
zachgalant
The program is amazing. I did it last year and had a blast.

It's a great opportunity to run with an idea you have. The mentors are great
people to know and are truly interested in helping you succeed.

Also, the office is right next to a 24 hour Safeway, which is fantastic for
middle of the night snack runs while you're working.

------
jsinghdreams
Seems a bit too good to be true, but that could just be my inner pessimist
talking.

Really cool to see that Pulse and LARK were once a part of this program as
well.

Look forward to applying and I wish everyone else the best of luck!

------
pushpins
This program was an amazing experience for us. I don't think we would be where
we are today without it. Feel free to email me at jason@pushpinsapp.com if you
have questions.

------
dtwwtd
What are some examples of events and mentorship activities sponsored during
this period?

~~~
kparikh
Each team is paired with a Lightspeed partner who has expertise and interest
in the particular area. They meet regularly over the summer to discuss
progress and offer guidance.

We also host weekly speakers to come speak on a variety of topics. These have
included CEOs sharing experiences of their first startup, functional talks on
sales/marketing/etc, and occasionally technical topics.

We also host frequent social gatherings such as beer bashes/happy hours.

------
kparikh
Application deadline is March 2nd, don't forget to apply!

------
sidbatra
The Lightspeed program is phenomenal.

------
aorshan
This seems amazing.

------
rajan_chandi
cool. I'm applying.

